# More Spiders



## Tighearnach (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok not to suggest either of these photos is in any way good. They are not sharp and focus is not good but would like opinion on which is the better of the two....


1)









2)


----------



## outlandishogle (Oct 29, 2007)

first one fo cho


----------



## KamaKazzy (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that the male of the species on her back, or just a baby? Or am I crazy...lol! Yeah, I have to go with the 1st one.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 29, 2007)

The first one has more appealing, darker colors, which I personally like more than the slight over-exposure on the second image.


----------



## Tighearnach (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah im not sure. I was thinkin it was a baby but the male theory is a good one. I didnt wanna get close enough to ask her......


----------



## C.Lloyd (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm thinking you need to use the spider from #2 in the background of #1.


----------



## Tighearnach (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds like a good idea however i have never done any post processing. not that im against it i just havent ever used any of those programs. Ill prob get off my ass and learn when i have saved up for a digital SLR. Canee wait....


----------

